# Multi plug and lighting in aquarium cabinet.



## Deano3 (31 Jul 2020)

Hi everyone just curious how you light the inside of cabinet is there a cheap LED set to be had with sensor ?

Also is a tower multipug better to place in cabinet to plug everything into and does everything run off one multiplug ?

Any recomendations 
Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Onoma1 (1 Aug 2020)

I use two TP-Link Kasa Power Strip 3 outlets with 2 USB Ports to control everything from the filer to the skimmer. Secure, WiFi enabled to access everything remotely and allows you to schedule (the skimmmer, for example, runs for 10 mins every hour). The strips come in at 30 pounds each.


----------



## hypnogogia (1 Aug 2020)

I also use power strips located on wall behind cabinet.  This allows for a  a simple drip loop and saves space in the cabinet. The foot print of a tower multi plug is the same as a 2lt co2 bottle, so quite wasteful IMO.


----------



## Deano3 (2 Aug 2020)

I may attatch to wall behind cabinet as no back pannel on EA cabinets.

I think i need 5 or 6 plug one for everything as dont need usb plugs as nothing runs from that. Then will run everything from the power strip.

I like the idea of smart ones so dont have to unplug when cleaning filters etc.

Any other recomendations or pictures of your set ups .

Dean 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dino21 (2 Aug 2020)

For a simple set up use one or two of these Switched Extension Sockets, so you have no need to physically unplug.
Say two, as if one set blows its fuse  you do not take out everything.
Buy decent makes from well known electrical supply places, some of the cheaper ones can leave a lot to be desired, safety wise.

Plenty of cheap battery operated led cupboard lights at the cut price shops,  just press to turn on and off or use the ones with a PIR,   lots on the usual online sites.


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Aug 2020)

hypnogogia said:


> I also use power strips located on wall behind cabinet.  This allows for a  a simple drip loop and saves space in the cabinet. The foot print of a tower multi plug is the same as a 2lt co2 bottle, so quite wasteful IMO.


Completely agree, a drip loop is essential.

Also agree that both the Kasa strips @Onoma1 suggested 
Also the switched Masterplug type that @dino21 are a good option if you don't need any timers.

Both types have holes in the back so you can mount them easily.
If you only need one thing switching then you can put a single Kasa timer in the switched Masterplug.

Novelty factor with the Kasa types is you can set a scenario and if you use something like Alexa then could set the switches you wanted to turn off by saying something as simple as:
"Alexa, turn on water change"
Leaving your cabinet and display lighting on so you can see. Each of the Kasa 3 strip are also independently controlled.


----------



## Deano3 (3 Aug 2020)

Thanks guys i currently have a 4 socket multiplug with old fashioned timers but do fancy a smart plug to save using the timers.

Only thing i need on timer really is the co2 and i normally unplug the filter and heater for water change what would be handy to be able to switch it off but as u say may be worth buying a single kassa smart plug for that.

Anyone got any pics of the insides of aquariums and the drip loop etc ? Like seeing how others organise

Thanks dean

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrew Butler (3 Aug 2020)

Deano3 said:


> drip loop


Simple really and think the photo says it all. A socket can be lower than the waterline but if it is you should always have the cable extend down from the socket before making its way up towards the aquarium. Safety measure incase water travels down the cable and would allow water to drip at the bottom instead of enter the socket.


----------



## EA James (6 Aug 2020)

Deano3 said:


> I may attatch to wall behind cabinet as no back pannel on EA cabinets.
> 
> I think i need 5 or 6 plug one for everything as dont need usb plugs as nothing runs from that. Then will run everything from the power strip.
> 
> ...





Another vote for the Kasa smart lead, it’s great. All sockets independently timed from an app on my phone and the usb is handy for the LED strip lights in the cabinet.
The other lead is just a standard switched lead for everything else that doesn’t need to be on a timer


----------



## Deano3 (6 Aug 2020)

EA James said:


> View attachment 152850
> Another vote for the Kasa smart lead, it’s great. All sockets independently timed from an app on my phone and the usb is handy for the LED strip lights in the cabinet.
> The other lead is just a standard switched lead for everything else that doesn’t need to be on a timer


Think i am going to do that a normal strip with switches and then a kasa eventually aswel.

Thanks mate

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------

